# pain in upper calf to back of knee?



## snoword (Aug 1, 2004)

yesterday i was out for a ride and i started to have a pain straight down from the lower part of the back of the knee to the mid to upper part of the calf. the pain was narrow not wide consuming the complete width of my leg. I stopped and stretched a few times but it did not seem to help. also it still hurts today, like it strained something. it was a slow 25 mile ride and the previous week i was on vacation with no riding at all.


----------



## snoword (Aug 1, 2004)

i must also add it was only in my right leg.


----------



## Asiago (Jan 28, 2004)

*Two possible issues...*



snoword said:


> i must also add it was only in my right leg.


Well, from my limited experience, such pain comes from one problem, with two possible causes. Generally pain in this area means that your saddle is two high. HOWEVER, because the pain is in one leg only and if you know your legs are the same length, the problem could be that your the cleat on your right shoe could be too far back, making your effective seat height for your right leg longer.

When I first started riding seriously a few years ago, I had plenty of knee problems, and making small adjustments in seat height were not making me pain free, but changing the places where the pain was occuring. When I finally figured out that my problem was with cleat position, the pain went away. Now, since I've changed pedals (Look PP296 and 357s to Look Keos), I've got to find that sweet spot again. I've got rather touchy knees. My problem was that I installed the right cleat too far foward and it has led to pain in the front of my right knee (effective seat height too low for right leg). I've been slowly bringing my right cleat back, and the pain is subsiding.


----------



## Rich_Racer (Jul 12, 2002)

You may have strained the peroneus muscle. It runs from behind your knee to your heel (behind your other calf muscles). Does is hurt to push off from your toes as if you were going to start running??

If so, only do light stretching and generally just rest it. It'll take about 4 weeks to heal although you may "feel it" for a couple of months after that.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*I had same problem*

A narrow "hot" pain in the back of my right knee sorta on left of it. My left leg is longer than my right and it occured on my first long ride after I had raised my seat by only a cm or two. I lowered the seat and stayed off the bike for a week and half and all is well again.


----------



## snoword (Aug 1, 2004)

no it does not hurt when i push off with my toes. i feel it when i stand on the good leg and bend my bad leg (kick heel back). it is upper portion of calf to behind knee toward the center left side. 

one change that i did make to my bike was a longer stem and moved my seat forward slighty. I changed my stem b/c i was feeling a cramped (now it feels much better). while I still currenlty have the pain i am trying to do a little spinning on the trainer. I do notice the pain is slightly greater when i am in the drops. Does it have something to do with the fact that I am more streatched out and just not use to that flexability? Pulling through my hamstrings and causing a strain on muscles in that area....but why only on that leg?


----------

